# rear lower valance



## trygger92 (Nov 23, 2009)

the lower valance fell off of my bumper on the rear of the car. i went to the dealership to try and get a new one. they told me it would be $300. i dont want to pay that much. i tried looking on ebay but they are kind of hard to find. anyone know where to get one for a cheap price?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Your talking about just the insert that say GTO and has the exhaust cutouts?


----------



## trygger92 (Nov 23, 2009)

yeah


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

try Cleveland Pick-a-Part.


----------

